#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Дзэн и Чань >  > > >  >  >  Дзенская болезнь

## Rama

Приходилось читать о дзенской болезни. Не буду писать, что приходилось об этом читать, что бы получить информацию более полно и непредвзято.

Было бы интересно узнать, какова современная и традиционная трактовка этого понятия. Встречается ли она у практикующих сейчас? Как принято бороться с ее проявлениями и т.п.?

----------

Бел (11.05.2009)

----------


## Николай Г.

Очень интересно что это такое!
Прошу вас дать определение, объясните что вы имеете в виду

----------


## Ersh

Дзенской (чаньской) болезнью называют различные психические отклонения, возникающие при медитации.

----------


## Rama

*Николай Г* вообще-то термин известный... Дзенская или чаньская болезнь. Речь идет о "чань-бин" .

Думаю, что в других традициях это все также имеет место при усердной медитации.

*Ersh*, мне как раз хотелось бы знать подробнее о проявлениях, методах лечения (традиционных и современных) , насколько в современной практике чань это встречается и т.п.

----------


## Ersh

Это довольно обширная тема, я, увы, практически не владею вопросом, тем более, что лечение чаньской болезни - прерогатива мастера.
Что -то я, кажется, встречал у Шенъяня в "Поэзии Просветления" и у Сюй Юня в "Порожнем облаке".

По моему небольшому опыту - самые распространенные случаи - это "астральные полеты" - лечатся правильным объектом сосредоточения, и стремление к эйфории - лечится тоже правильной практикой.
Вообще чань бин возникает как правило от неумения, и от отсутствия правильных наставлений, как правило у поп-йогов, эзотериков и просто самодельных практиков.

Да, симптомы - рассеянность в обычной жизни, провалы в памяти.

----------


## Huandi

> Вообще чань бин возникает как правило от неумения, и от отсутствия правильных наставлений, как правило у поп-йогов, эзотериков и просто самодельных практиков.


А в Китае раньше этому явлению и взяться неоткуда было бы? (практиковали монахи под наставлением мастеров)

----------


## Ersh

> А в Китае раньше этому явлению и взяться неоткуда было бы? (практиковали монахи под наставлением мастеров)


Есть еще много разных проявлений чань бин, не только те, которые я описал. И причины разные. Практикует человек все равно в одиночку, и изначальные тараканы в голове не зависят от мастера. Задача мастера - вовремя распознать начинающуюся болезнь, и предотвратить ее.

----------


## Rama

Но какие методы использовались для предохранения и лечения?

Мне приходилось читать о применении даосских практик, но не совсем понятно каких именно. Что-то вроде цигуна?

----------


## Over

Для борьбы с сим недугом знающие люди рекомендуют подвергать себя физическим нагрузкам, побольше купаться в воде, побольше ходить, кушать плотную пищу и прекратить на время медитации...

----------


## Ersh

Ну я уже писал, что чань бин - это обобщающее название совершенно различных явлений. Вероятно, что-то лечилось и методами традиционной китайской медицины, а она - вселенная :Smilie:  Но я предполагаю, что имелись и чисто буддийские методы, пришедшие из Индии.

----------


## Ersh

> Для борьбы с сим недугом знающие люди рекомендуют подвергать себя физическим нагрузкам, побольше купаться в воде, побольше ходить, кушать плотную пищу и прекратить на время медитации...


Кажется у Сюй Юня описано, как ему посоветовали как следует отоспаться.

----------


## Rama

Хм... Получается, что практика боевых искусств в некоторых дзенских монастырях носила также и "предохранительную" роль.

----------


## Over

Цитата еще вот попалась мне:
"При дисбалансе пран ("дзенской болезни"), когда энергия поднялась к голове, а нижние чакры опустошены, йогину нужно много ходить, есть плотную пищу и концентрироваться на двух нижних чакрах; выполнять интеграцию с элементом земли и воды; делать массаж". 
Свами Вишну Дэв "Сияние драгоценных тайн Лайя-йоги" том 2

----------


## Ersh

> Хм... Получается, что практика боевых искусств в некоторых дзенских монастырях носила также и "предохранительную" роль.


В первую очередь предохранительую роль.

----------


## Rama

> Цитата еще вот попалась мне:
> "При дисбалансе пран ("дзенской болезни"), когда энергия поднялась к голове, а нижние чакры опустошены, йогину нужно много ходить, есть плотную пищу и концентрироваться на двух нижних чакрах; выполнять интеграцию с элементом земли и воды; делать массаж". 
> Свами Вишну Дэв "Сияние драгоценных тайн Лайя-йоги" том 2


Но трактовали ли сами чаньцы это как дисбаланс пран?

С точки зреия даосов это тоже видимо понималось как дисбаланс энергий инь и янь.

----------


## Ersh

> Цитата еще вот попалась мне:
> "При дисбалансе пран ("дзенской болезни"), когда энергия поднялась к голове, а нижние чакры опустошены, йогину нужно много ходить, есть плотную пищу и концентрироваться на двух нижних чакрах; выполнять интеграцию с элементом земли и воды; делать массаж". 
> Свами Вишну Дэв "Сияние драгоценных тайн Лайя-йоги" том 2


Ну да, индусы же имеют самый долгий медитативный опыт, и соответственно самый большой спектр средств лечения таких проявлений.

----------


## Ersh

> Но трактовали ли сами чаньцы это как дисбаланс пран?
> 
> С точки зреия даосов это тоже видимо понималось как дисбаланс энергий инь и янь.


Инь и *ян*, с Вашего позволения.
Так как даосы позаимствовали медитативные практики у буддистов, то наверное и методы лечения тоже.

----------


## Kleon

Есть еще одна из главных болезней в дзен и не только в дзен. Это когда кажется, что уже всё знаешь. Что касается болезней, то многие из них возникают от зажимов тела, поэтому следует заниматься йогой и цигун. Эти две практики очень эффективно решают такие задачи. И в добавок боевые искусства. Это те сведения, которые известны мне.

----------


## Rama

> Так как даосы позаимствовали медитативные практики у буддистов, то наверное и методы лечения тоже.


Думаю даосы - это аутентичная традиция, хотя, конечно, шел сильный взаимообмен с буддизмом. 
У даосов насколько мне известно медитации имеют направленное "энергетическое" значение. Различные циркуляции и т.п. 
Это скорее перевод методов "внешней алхимии" во "внутренюю" или сочетание с ней.
Цели "алхимии" сильно отличаются от буддийских - речь о выращивании "бессмертного золотого зародыша".
Либо просто методы достижения здоровья и долголетия. В таком виде они сочетаются с любой практикой.


Мне приходилось заниматься цигун и некоторыми элементами даосской йоги.

Я лично не встречал там похожего на саматхи и випассану. 
Хотя наверняка есть много школ.

----------


## Ersh

Несомненно, это аутентичная китайская традиция, вернее много разных более-менее близких традиций, вплоть до синкретичных с буддизмом. Собственно говоря, сам цигун тоже очень разный, и его истоки не совсем ясны.

----------


## Rama

Но в современных школах дзен встречаются ли случаи чань-бин?

----------


## Faradej

> Приходилось читать о дзенской болезни. Не буду писать, что приходилось об этом читать, что бы получить информацию более полно и непредвзято.
> 
> Было бы интересно узнать, какова современная и традиционная трактовка этого понятия. Встречается ли она у практикующих сейчас? Как принято бороться с ее проявлениями и т.п.?


Перестать делать то, что вызывает болезнь. Ведь когда человек кашляет от курения, то ему не нужно говорить что нужно делать затяжки поменьше или курить другую марку сигарет, или пить козье молоко, это только перейдет в хроничное заболевание, нужно просто бросить курить и ты будешь здоров  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Я знаю по меньшей мере один случай. Одной монахине в Корее пришлось прекратить практику хваду, так как у нее началась чаньская болезнь.

----------


## Rama

> Я знаю по меньшей мере один случай. Одной монахине в Корее пришлось прекратить практику хваду, так как у нее началась чаньская болезнь.


А какие возникали симптомы? И как ей помогали справиться с проблемой?

----------


## Faradej

> Я знаю по меньшей мере один случай. Одной монахине в Корее пришлось прекратить практику хваду, так как у нее началась чаньская болезнь.


Главое что с ней случилось потом?

----------


## Ersh

Ей стало трудно на чем-либо сосредотачиваться, насколько я помню. Сейчас она ушла из монастыря, и ведет обычную жизнь. Когда я ее видел, она уже была здорова.

----------


## Faradej

Хэпи Энд  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

> Хэпи Энд


Наставник вовремя заметил. И она вовремя обратила внимание на то, что что-то не так.
Если кто-то хочет практиковать дзен, то должен знать, что занятие это небезопасное. Нужно быть очень внимательным и осторожным.

----------

Кайто Накамура (27.01.2013)

----------


## Faradej

Да уж, одним состраданием и всемирной любовью тут не обойтись

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> А какие возникали симптомы? И как ей помогали справиться с проблемой?


не исключено что это вариант когда нижние чакры от сердца холодают, а вся энергетика в верхних чакрах. Для лечения используют горячии продукты, типа баранины, имбиря и т.д. и исключают холодные, типа свинины. Кстати, деление на холодные и горячии продукты идет от китайской-даосской медицины.
Вообще я предполапгаю, чтоподобные расстройства возникают при уделении много внимания элементу праны=ветра=информационно-структурному в ущерб элементам желчи=энергетическому и слизи=материальному.
так же как у вас будут глючить программы на комп при слабом энергоблоке и железе. Должна быть гармоничность и адекватность желчи и слизи задачам ветра.

В созерцании скорее всего это может возникать при уделении внимания созерцании шунйи(о чем так много любят говорить и нынешние дзенцы, см. напр. дискуссию на теме буддизм и ошо на http://dharma.org.ru/board/topic792.html) или левым элементам в ущерб аспекту метода или правостороннему. Этот правый элемент как раз сложнее оказывается для понимания и потму он называется глубоким тайным. Это как раз то о чем молчат учителя, поскольку корректировка должна быть индивидуальной (сколько бы ни писалось трактатов). Эти отклонения видны со стороны и для этого должно быть чистое зеркало. Таким зеркалом является учитель.

----------


## Ersh

> В созерцании скорее всего это может возникать при уделении внимания созерцании шйнйи(о чем так много любят говорить и нынешние дзенцы)


Не могли бы Вы пояснить, что имеется в виду? Первый раз слышу, что это такое?

----------


## Ersh

В дзен нет практики созерцания шуньи, вероятно имеется в виду какие-то самопальные практики?

----------


## Kleon

Кстати Кайсен например иногда предлагает ученикам напиться. Как мне кажется это иногда и вправду помогает, если вы застопорились. Это обновляет :Smilie:

----------


## Laodi

> Но трактовали ли сами чаньцы это как дисбаланс пран?
> 
> С точки зреия даосов это тоже видимо понималось как дисбаланс энергий инь и янь.


у нас об этом как раз зашел разговор на цигуне. Так вот трактовка у китайцев примерно такая же, как и у индусов. При дзенской болезни начинает "перевешивать" верхний даньтянь. Потому рекомендется вообще перед началом любой работы с духовной энергией (медитация или вообще сосредоточение на верхних даньтянях) прокачать нижний даньтянь, отвечающий за физическое здоровье в том числе. И вообще, любая практика цигун предваряется стойкой столбом, во время которой копится энергия в нижний даньтянь, с которой потом и будут работать динамично.

----------


## Rama

Честно говоря я и сам по "цигунской" привычке, делаю "раскачку" на дыхание в нижнем дань - тяне или "малую орбиту", перед медитацией на ощущение дыхания в ноздрях - анапанасати. Хотя в цигун анапанасати не встречал.
У меня были сомнения верно ли это методически, но похоже, что это была правильная мысль.

----------


## Ersh

Методически это верно, так как учителя советуют сначала концентрироваться на нижнем дантяне, и про ноздри тоже есть наставления.

----------


## Rama

> Методически это верно, так как учителя советуют сначала концентрироваться на нижнем дантяне, и про ноздри тоже есть наставления.


А какие дают про ноздри рекомендации?

----------


## Дохо

Я прошу прощения, что вмешиваюсь в столь занимательную беседу :Smilie: 
Но какие, простите, дань-тяни перевешивают? Какие чакры? Вы что, серьезно? :Smilie:  Вы не спутали, часом, практику кундалини-йоги или цигун с практикой дзадзэн? :Wink: 

Дзэнской болезнью называют также излишнее умствование, когда человека несёт неконтролируемый словесный поток, который он почему-то принимает сдуру за якобы просветление, а свои собственные заморочки за якобы  осознанность - и впадает в еще бОльшую иллюзию. Но это вовсе не осознанность - а наоборот, полное неконтролирование своего излишне подвижного ума.
Простите, но здесь на форуме есть ряд таких личностей, у которых наблюдается совершенно неуправляемый поток сознания - они сыпят впопад и невпопад чаньскими изречениями, излишне многословят, спорят беспричинно, часто на грани фола - и принимают это за некое дзэнское состояние, думая, что якобы соответствуют некоему образу просветленного. Вот это - ярчайшее проявление дзэнской болезни: принимать свой собственный нарциссизм и самолюбование за якобы осознанность в каждом моменте!
Поскромней надо быть, товарищи, поскромней :Smilie: 
Еще раз извините, что нарушил приятную беседу.

Пусть все существа будут счастливы!

----------

Chong_Kwan (19.08.2012)

----------


## Ersh

Дохо, это болезнь дзенствующих, а не дзенская болезнь.

----------

Кайто Накамура (27.01.2013)

----------


## Secundus

> Я прошу прощения, что вмешиваюсь в столь занимательную беседу
> Но какие, простите, дань-тяни перевешивают? Какие чакры? Вы что, серьезно? Вы не спутали, часом, практику кундалини-йоги или цигун с практикой дзадзэн?
> 
> Дзэнской болезнью называют также излишнее умствование, когда человека несёт неконтролируемый словесный поток, который он почему-то принимает сдуру за якобы просветление, а свои собственные заморочки за якобы  осознанность - и впадает в еще бОльшую иллюзию. Но это вовсе не осознанность - а наоборот, полное неконтролирование своего излишне подвижного ума.
> Простите, но здесь на форуме есть ряд таких личностей, у которых наблюдается совершенно неуправляемый поток сознания - они сыпят впопад и невпопад чаньскими изречениями, излишне многословят, спорят беспричинно, часто на грани фола - и принимают это за некое дзэнское состояние, думая, что якобы соответствуют некоему образу просветленного. Вот это - ярчайшее проявление дзэнской болезни: принимать свой собственный нарциссизм и самолюбование за якобы осознанность в каждом моменте!
> Поскромней надо быть, товарищи, поскромней


Дохо, когда мы садимся в дзадзэн, там нет инь и ян, нет ни дантяней и ци, НО с точки зрения даосов и практикующих цигун (и даже кундалини йогу) поза дзадзэн есть поза когда создается прямой канал от нижнего к верхнему через средний даньтяни, и ци поднимается по этому каналу (по моему, малая орбита в этот момент закрыта, поскольку пережата проводящая точка (врата жизни ?) в промежности, или, по индийски, самая нижняя чакра)...
я не знаю физико-физиологический аспект просветления, но мне кажется, что оно подобно поднятию кундалини в кундалини-йоге, 
кстати, не случайно и в ньюэйдже уделяют вниманию верхнему даньтяну - энергетическому "массированию" гипофиза, как средству общения, выхода и пр. и пр. ))...
выше уже упоминали про "взращивание золотого зародыша", я думаю, это даоский синоним буддийского просветления...
и еще, монахи Шаолиня все учатся и цигун, и тайцзи, не только дзадзэн, -первые два искусства очень мощно подготавливают ум человека к дзадзэн

p.s спешу поделиться, только что наткнулся на замечательнейший афоризм Саваки-роси - "*Все буддийские труды - это только сноски к дзадзэн*" ! ))

----------


## Rama

> выше уже упоминали про "взращивание золотого зародыша", я думаю, это даоский синоним буддийского просветления...


Не совсем...В той трактовке, что я знаю, это построение бессмертного тела состоящего только из энергии ян. "Бессмертное Я"

Хотя параллели с "радужным телом" напрашиваются.

Обретение "бессмертного тела" возможно как при жизни адепта (очень редко), при этом смертное тело трансмутирует. Так и после его смерти, в этом случае тело может трансмутировать либо остаться неизменным...

----------


## Дохо

Да уж.........
Без комментариев - очень смешно, ОЧЕНЬ!!! :Wink:

----------


## Ersh

> Дохо, когда мы садимся в дзадзэн, там нет инь и ян, нет ни дантяней


А вот это зря, на сосредоточение на дантяне, или тандэне обращают внимание все мастера

----------


## Дохо

Это мне зря - или не мне зря? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ersh

> А какие дают про ноздри рекомендации?


Есть метод сосредоточения на проходе воздуха через наздри.

----------


## Ersh

> Это мне зря - или не мне зря?


Это Ануару зря)))

----------


## Secundus

> А вот это зря, на сосредоточение на дантяне, или тандэне обращают внимание все мастера


думаю, это только советы для новичков, поскольку ум начинающего нужно обуздать, чтобы усидеть хотя бы пять минут, и такая "грубая" привязка очень помогает начинающим 

сравните с аналогичной привязкой к абстрактной форме в уме, подсчету дыхания или конкретному предмету пред глазами - это столбы, к которому вначале мы привязываем дикого скакуна (быка)), 

по мере дзадзэн такие привязки уже теряют свое значение - уже нет ни инь, ни ян, ни верхнего, ни нижнего даньтяна:
У пресветлого зерцала нет подставки.
Изначально не существовало никаких вещей,
Так откуда же взяться даньтяну ? )))))))))))

----------


## Ersh

Я новичок, мне помогает

----------


## Secundus

> Да уж.........
> Без комментариев - очень смешно, ОЧЕНЬ!!!


когда Вы сами, своим телом, испытаете цигун, то Ваши комментарии будут другими.

----------


## Дохо

Мы говорим о дзэн? Или мы говорим о цигун?

----------


## Rama

> Мы говорим о дзэн? Или мы говорим о цигун?


О дзенской болезни, и получилось, что методы цигун могут помочь не допустить ее проявления у медитирующих.

----------


## Secundus

> Я новичок, мне помогает


кстати, есть одна статическая поза в цигун, если не ошибаюсь называется, запечатывание ворот, Вы накладываете одну ладонь на нижний даньтян, а сверху накладываете вторую ладонь - достаточно посидеть или постоять так минут пять -  если потом перейдете к дзадзэн, это Вам сильно поможет на концентрации, более того, Ваш дзадзэн начнется уже во время этого запечатывания. Уже через минуту печати Вы почувствуете как ум успокаивается - оно действует незаметно. 
Попробуйте, дядя Ёрш, перед дзадзэном, после завершения физических упражнений\трудов, а также в любой стрессовой ситуации - не пожалеете !

----------


## Rama

> Есть метод сосредоточения на проходе воздуха через наздри.


Есть ли принципиальные отличия анапанасати в дзен от других направлений? Какие-то специальные методы?

----------


## Ersh

> Попробуйте, дядя Ёрш, перед дзадзэном, после завершения физических упражнений\трудов, а также в любой стрессовой ситуации - не пожалеете !


Спасибо, перед дзадзеном  я иногда делаю ицзинцзин

----------


## Ersh

> Есть ли принципиальные отличия анапанасати в дзен от других направлений? Какие-то специальные методы?


Я мало что знаю об анапанасати, могу сказать, что по утверждениям тех, кто изучал и анапанасати и дзадзен - нет принципиальных отличий.

----------


## Secundus

> О дзенской болезни, и получилось, что методы цигун могут помочь не допустить ее проявления у медитирующих.


я сейчас не вспомню источник и имя, но у одного китайского патриарха вначале практики была дзэнская болезнь, ему посоветовали именно упражнения цигун, что и помогло.
Кстати в тибетском буддизме также есть каналы (нади ?) и энергия (ветры ?)циркулирующая по ним, путем их регулировки укрепляется здоровье

----------


## Secundus

> Мы говорим о дзэн? Или мы говорим о цигун?


Дохо, я очень рад, говорю искренне, что у Вас здоровое тело, которое позволяет Вам делать дзадзэн, такое тело - Ваша карма. 
Но знаете ли Вы, насколько хватит этой кармы в этой жизни ?
Думаю, никто не знает.
Достигните ли Вы просветления в этой жизни ?
Думаю, никто не знает.
Отсюда, если Вы хотите иметь такую же карму в течение остальной жизни, а возможно и в будущих,  *чтобы сидеть дзадзэн* - Вы будете заботиться о своем драгоценном теле.
Способов заботы много, некоторые выбирают цигун, тайцзи, йогу.
И здесь я говорю о цигун, чтобы сам я и другие, кому полезен цигун, могли сидеть в дзадзэн. Именно просто сидеть. Именно потому что тело *позволяет*.
не забывайте, есть люди, которые с грустью и завистью смотрят на сидящих дзадзэн - их здоровье или тело не позволяет так сидеть даже минуты.
если есть возможность я всегда стараюсь научить цигун - человек станет лучше, здоровее, не побоюсь даже сказать - нравственнее, делая цигун уже не плюнешь на улице, не раздавишь жука, муравья переходящего тебе дорогу... всё одно, мы все есть одно...

----------


## Дохо

> кстати, есть одна статическая поза в цигун, если не ошибаюсь называется, запечатывание ворот, Вы накладываете одну ладонь на нижний даньтян, а сверху накладываете вторую ладонь - достаточно посидеть или постоять так минут пять -  если потом перейдете к дзадзэн, это Вам сильно поможет на концентрации, более того, Ваш дзадзэн начнется уже во время этого запечатывания. Уже через минуту печати Вы почувствуете как ум успокаивается - оно действует незаметно...


Занимался некотрое время илицюань - там это считается одним из начальных упражнений. При этом советуют проводить медитацию на органах чувств - глаза, уши, язык, нос, тактильные ощущения тела.
Но в илике это понятно - это не цигун, это одна из практик випассаны, заимствованная в илицюань из тхеравады, т.к. основатель илика, Чин Фан Сён, несколько лет жил при будийском монастыре в Таиланде.
Так что тут непонятно, что первично - цигун повлиял на випассану, или же наоборот, в цигун забыли, что сами когда-то заимствовали эти техники из буддийских медитативных практик.
Почему и спрашиваю - мы говорим о дзэн или же о цигун? Поскольку сами по себе буддийские медитативные техники довольно самодостаточны - нет нужды в костылях типа цигун и т.д.
Если же кому-то хочется таких подпорок - поверьте, даже обычная утренняя гимнастика тоже сослужит неплохую службу :Smilie:

----------


## Дохо

> Дохо, я очень рад, говорю искренне, что у Вас здоровое тело, которое позволяет Вам делать дзадзэн, такое тело - Ваша карма...


Ануар, у меня в детстве была бронхиальная астма, от которой меня спасла только физкультура - тогда я даже не подозревал о существовании йоги, цигун и т.д. Бег трусцой, закаливание - вот мои упражнения тогда :Smilie: 
И в дальнейшем я тоже не могу похвастаться здоровым телом - скажем так, я с ним периодически борюсь :Wink:  
Так что давайте не будем о карме :Wink: 




> Способов заботы много, некоторые выбирают цигун, тайцзи, йогу.
> И здесь я говорю о цигун, чтобы сам я и другие, кому полезен цигун, могли сидеть в дзадзэн. Именно просто сидеть...
> ...не забывайте, есть люди, которые с грустью и завистью смотрят на сидящих дзадзэн - их здоровье или тело не позволяет так сидеть даже минуты.
> если есть возможность я всегда стараюсь научить цигун - человек станет лучше, здоровее...


У меня застаревшая травма бедра - и на ретрите Ву Бонга я сорвался опять, сидя в лотосе в дзадзэн. Теперь приходится сидеть в сейдза - на коленках попросту.
Но это не повод для зависти, поверьте :Wink:  Главное не что в ногах - а что в голове :Smilie: 




> ...делая цигун уже не плюнешь на улице, не раздавишь жука, муравья переходящего тебе дорогу...


Вы не поверите, но я и без цигун не давлю ни жуков, ни муравьев :Smilie: 
Но я рад, что Вам помог именно цигун! :Smilie:

----------


## Secundus

> Занимался некотрое время илицюань - там это считается одним из начальных упражнений. При этом советуют проводить медитацию на органах чувств - глаза, уши, язык, нос, тактильные ощущения тела.
> Но в илике это понятно - это не цигун, это одна из практик випассаны, заимствованная в илицюань из тхеравады, т.к. основатель илика, Чин Фан Сён, несколько лет жил при будийском монастыре в Таиланде.
> Так что тут непонятно, что первично - цигун повлиял на випассану, или же наоборот, в цигун забыли, что сами когда-то заимствовали эти техники из буддийских медитативных практик.
> Почему и спрашиваю - мы говорим о дзэн или же о цигун? Поскольку сами по себе буддийские медитативные техники довольно самодостаточны - нет нужды в костылях типа цигун и т.д.
> Если же кому-то хочется таких подпорок - поверьте, даже обычная утренняя гимнастика тоже сослужит неплохую службу


если Вы говорите о дзэн, то дзэн это не "буддийские медитативные техники";  
если Вы говорите о цигун, то практикующие цигун никогда не скажут, что "даже обычная утренняя гимнастика тоже сослужит неплохую службу".

----------


## Шаман

> Так что тут непонятно, что первично - цигун повлиял на випассану, или же наоборот, в цигун забыли, что сами когда-то заимствовали эти техники из буддийских медитативных практик.


Исторической правды ради замечу, что техники, которые сегодня обобщённо называют "цигун", появились на несколько тысяч лет раньше, чем Будда начал проповедовать своё учение. Поэтому не может быть речи о том, что "цигун был заимствован из буддийских медитативных практик".




> если Вы говорите о цигун, то практикующие цигун никогда не скажут, что "даже обычная утренняя гимнастика тоже сослужит неплохую службу".


Вообще-то сослужит. Потому что китайцы говорят: "Поступки образуют привычку, привычки создают характер, характер порождает судьбу".
И гунфу - это мастерство, достигаемое многократным повторением чего-либо.

----------


## Ersh

> если Вы говорите о дзэн, то дзэн это не "буддийские медитативные техники";


Можно с этого места поподробнее, что имеется в виду?

----------


## Дохо

to Ersh
А глубокоуважаемый Шаман, наверное, или живет, как баобаб, многа тысяч лет - или помнит все свои предыдущеи перерождения :Smilie: 
Ануару Ашимову
Да? Вы уверены, что дзэн - это не буддийские медитативные техники?
А что это по-Вашему? Неужели раздел научного коммунизма? :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Давайте исследоване истоков цигун оставим для других топиков, и форумов, ладно?

----------


## Dondhup

> Да уж, одним состраданием и всемирной любовью тут не обойтись


Конечно, нужна еще мудрость  :Smilie:

----------


## Secundus

> Можно с этого места поподробнее, что имеется в виду?





> Да? Вы уверены, что дзэн - это не буддийские медитативные техники? А что это по-Вашему? Неужели раздел научного коммунизма?


Дзэн это реализация пути Будды, это полное чувствование пути Будды, когда я сижу дзадзэн, я сижу именно дзадзэн, нет меня - есть только дзадзэн, есть только будда, который сидит дзадзэн, и в это время я охватываю всю вселенную, слово "я" оказывается пустышкой, это Вселенная говорит "я" !

дзэн это не "буддийская медитативная техника", это не кто-то, который делает что-то, это одновременная смерть и этого "кого-то" и того "что-то" м самого "делания", 

когда вы садитесь в дзадзэн, спросите себя: неужели мы занимаемся 
"буддийской медитативной техникой" ? это Будда делает дзадзэн, это дзадзэн делает дзадзэн, это путь Будды, 
с каждым вдохом, с каждым выдохом умирают Ануар Ашимов, Ёрш или Дохо - это один и тот же вечный дзадзэн, это один и тот же Будда.

Почему Саваки-роси говорил:
_"Стать Буддой" и "испытать сатори" с помощью дзадзэн означает бегать за чем-либо. Дзадзэн означает прекратить хотеть "стать Буддой" и "испытать сатори"._ ?
потому что мы уже будды !

----------


## Ersh

Вас бы на броневик...

----------

Chong_Kwan (19.08.2012)

----------


## Secundus

> Вас бы на броневик...


))))))))))))))))))))))))))
дядя Ёрш, я только что слез оттуда ! ))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Дохо

Судя по количеству вырезанных постов, я пропустил всё самое интересное :Smilie:

----------


## Wittgenstein

> Отсюда, если Вы хотите иметь такую же карму в течение остальной жизни, а возможно и в будущих,  *чтобы сидеть дзадзэн* - Вы будете заботиться о своем драгоценном теле.
> ...
> если есть возможность я всегда стараюсь научить цигун - человек станет лучше, здоровее, не побоюсь даже сказать - нравственнее, делая цигун уже не плюнешь на улице, не раздавишь жука, муравья переходящего тебе дорогу... всё одно, мы все есть одно...


На сколько я понял, вы говорите о лотосе, т.к., по-моему, это единственная  поза для дзадзэн, которая может вызвать какие-то затруднения.
Для дзадзэн не обязательно сидеть в лотосе. Для пранаямы необязательно сидеть в лотосе. Лотос это просто самое оптимальное, самое удобное решение. Для того, чтобы научится сидеть в лотосе и существует йога (конечно, не только для этого  :Smilie: ), а в йоге существует добрая тысяча других асан, которые непременно приведут человека к тому, что он будет с *великим* удовольствием сидеть в лотосе. 
В начале практик многие с завистью смотрят на то, чего люди уже достигли. Но, во-первых, зависть - порождение порочное, а во-вторых, любая асана достижима. Цигун и/или йога могут из инвалида сделать полностью здорового человека, хотя их возможности и не безграничны.

Цигун - не единственный путь к добродетелю, человек обязан сам это воспитывать внутри себя с детства, - тогда он точно не будет давить жуков, и плевать на улице. (Кстати говоря, о плевках - в даосской традиции это считается очень полезно для общего самочувствия, в тот момент, когда человек не голоден).




> Исторической правды ради замечу, что техники, которые сегодня обобщённо называют "цигун", появились на несколько тысяч лет раньше, чем Будда начал проповедовать своё учение. Поэтому не может быть речи о том, что "цигун был заимствован из буддийских медитативных практик".


Йога была задолго до упанишад. Сиддхартха Гаутама сам был йогином-аскетом. Сватмарама, написав "Хатха-Йога Прадипика", составил лишь упорядоченное учение, все основные асаны, дыхательные упреждения, принципы и многое другое разрабатывалось тысячелетиями.
Нельзя отрицать симбиоз даоссов и брахманов, сходства налицо.
А что касается буддийских медитативных практик, то они основывались на брахманских практиках (на чем им было еще основываться?).




> Дзэн это реализация пути Будды, это полное чувствование пути Будды, когда я сижу дзадзэн, я сижу именно дзадзэн, нет меня - есть только дзадзэн, есть только будда, который сидит дзадзэн, и в это время я охватываю всю вселенную, слово "я" оказывается пустышкой, это Вселенная говорит "я" !
> ...
> это Будда делает дзадзэн, это дзадзэн делает дзадзэн, это путь Будды, 
> с каждым вдохом, с каждым выдохом умирают Ануар Ашимов, Ёрш или Дохо - это один и тот же вечный дзадзэн, это один и тот же Будда.


Давайте не будем вешать ярлыки, путь Будды - это путь Будды. Вполне ясно, что чань настолько далеко отошел от всех канонов, что ни Никая ни даже Махаяна к нему не имеют никакого отношения. Это скорее синкретическая модель всех Китайский учений вместе взятых, которая основывается на буддийском фундаменте.
Это то-же самое, если бы я говорил, что брахманизм это индуизм; или брахманизм это ведизм. Даже в дзэнской парадигме говорить о том, что дзэн - реализация пути Будды, это уже не дзэн. Высказанный Дао - уже не Дао.

Все, что вы описали - во всем этом и заключается любая буддийская медитативная техника, хотя я не понимаю, чем принципиально может отличаться брахманская, йогинская и буддиская медитативные техники. Все они направлены на одну и ту же цель.
Когда йогин принимает асан, когда он делает вдох - он Вселенная, он Брахман, он Атман, он Пуруша. Когда брахман медитирует - он Вселенная, когда буддист медитирует - он Будда. Медитация есть медитация, и говорить, что дзенская медитация чем-то принципиально отличается от брахманской как минимум некорректно. Вы сами говорили, что все едино.

Но все это абсолютно не касается топика. А если по теме, то "чань-бин" или "дзэм-бё" может возникнуть у кого угодно. Болезнь эта носит далеко не физический, а психологический характер. По-моему тут уже говорили, но проявления болезни выражается у каждого индивидуально, поэтому «чань-бин» это обобщение разных симптомов, которые порой никак между собой несвязанны. Это происходит из-за того же, из-за чего любой дзенский учитель/мастер ищет индивидуальный подход к каждому ученику. 

Возникнуть может по разным причинам. Есть несколько основных причин. Первая заключается в том, что некоторые дзенские «учителя» будучи не в состоянии распознать момент, когда нужно подтолкнуть ученика к Сатори, пытаются стимулировать пробуждение традиционными для дзен ударами палкой по голове. Причем состояние создание у человека может быть в этот момент совершенно непредсказуемым, поэтому такой резкий переход от одного к другому может вызвать серьезное психологическое замешательство. Но это случалось реже всего. Т.к. дзадзэн и коан требуют или же вводят человека в состояние отличное от спокойного, любая мысль, образ, жест могут иметь свои последствия. Это  так же может привести к психологическим травмам. Конечно, нельзя забывать, что человек, окруженный своими собственными стереотипами, объектами, комплексами и иными отвлекающими факторами, способен  во время дзадзэн сильно сместить свой координатор в физическом мире.

Выражается это обычно в разных вещах, но, не смотря на все это, выделить основные аспекты можно. Как известно, сильно развитая змейка Кундалини, которая не уравновешена со змейкой Анги, и для которой не созданы все нужные условия, вызывает эпилепсию. Сильно развитая змейка Анги, с неуравновешенной Кундалини, вызывает сильную постоянную пульсацию в зоне лобных энергетических центров. Внутренний диалог переходит так же из волнообразного состояния, в состояние пульсации, и все бы хорошо, если бы в какой-то момент (как раз момент начала болезни), человек не зациклился на внутреннем диалоге, который в этот момент кажется ему Просветлением. 

Сама пульсация выглядит примерно так: из точки выходят круги, которые очень похожи на гравитационные волны. Каждый круг имеет свой цвет и наслаивается на предыдущий, это наслоение вызывает следующий круг, который также имеет свой цвет – и так до бесконечности. Площадь кругов бесконечно увеличивается. Причем тут внутренний диалог? Вместо того, чтобы устраивать в голове волны мыслей, внутренний диалог переходит в описанный режим. Каждый круг – мысль, которая постоянно расширяется, рождая новую мысль. Следующая, сливаясь с предыдущей рождает новую, каждая мысль вызывает зацикливание.

Очень похожий эффект вызывают канабиойды: внутренний диалог переходит именно в такой режим, человек «залипает» над каждой мыслью и появляется эффект просветления и эйфории. Человек смеется над «залипанием» о какой-то мысли, потом смеется над тем, что он смеется о залипании, потом смеется над тем, что смеется, что смеется и т.д. и т.п. пока не сменит круг. Меняет круг, мысль опять кажется гениальной, человек «видит» все вхождения объекта в факт, начинается развивать мысль, потом смеется, смеется и смеется. Но это уже крайнее проявление болезни. 

Начало болезни ознаменовывается неспособностью сконцентрироваться, как будто мысль ускользает, взамен приходит новая. Потом провалы в памяти, т.к. невозможно удержать мысль. И Так далее, пока не дойдут до вышеописанной стадии. 
Решения могут быть разные, в основном – сместить точку сборки, перестать пытаться концентрироваться. Обычно это делается с помощью логических парадоксов, доказывающих, что все, о чем говорилось раньше – сущий бред. Или же просто напиться, как уже было сказано, перезагрузиться.

----------


## Дохо

*Витгенштейну*
Бамбук - хорошее растение.
Но курить его не надо... :Wink:

----------


## Wittgenstein

Сома предположительно делалась из выжимки мухомора и конопли  :Smilie: 
Шаманы совершенно разных стран использовали листья конопли в начале обучения для расфокусировки сознания, другое дело в Индии были разработаны после тысячелетнего опыта путешествий с помощью Сомы практики позволяющий достигать этого же состояния и совершенствоваться на том уровне уже без симулянтов  :Smilie: 
Мне кажется, человек должен пройти весь путь человеческой цивилизации, широко открыв глаза, только более быстрыми шагами, на каком-то уровне перестают быть нужными любые симулянты и игрушки  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

Только про наркотики здесь не надо ладно.
Хороший буддист гадость не пьет и не курит. А если пьет так всю гадость включая кал мочу и цианистый калий  :Wink:

----------

Кайто Накамура (27.01.2013)

----------


## Wittgenstein

> Только про наркотики здесь не надо ладно.
> Хороший буддист гадость не пьет и не курит. А если пьет так всю гадость включая кал мочу и цианистый калий


А не гадость - пьет и курит? А плохой буддист?  :Smilie: 
Неужели вы думаете, что заперевшись в стереотипах и моральных нормах можно получить просветление? У каждого свой путь, кто-то пройдет через цианистый калий, кто-то через глубокую медитацию, а кто-то через lsd, быть может, кто-то пройдет через все это - нельзя делить мир на плохое и хорошее, нужно избавлятся от бинарных моделей в голове. Как вы думаете, как бы отнеся Сиддхартха Гаутама к избиению людей палками?
Я думаю, вам стоит почитать Рамдаса.

----------


## Dondhup

Все одурманивающие сознание вещества - это гадость  :Smilie: 

В поисках Бога?
Зачем искать то что не существует.

----------


## Артур Гуахо

К чёрту Рам Даса и его зёрна на мельницу.

----------


## Wittgenstein

> К чёрту Рам Даса и его зёрна на мельницу.


Ну чтож, первый шаг к убийству Будды вы уже сделали  :Smilie: 

p.s. чуть опоздал с редактированием последнего сообщения.

----------


## Wittgenstein

> В поисках Бога?
> Зачем искать то что не существует.


Как бы долго с вами спорили схоласты  :Smilie:  Быть может я бы тоже с вами спосморил, но делать этого я не буду. С этим вопросом к автору книги  :Smilie:  Мне интересно, что для вас мир? Хотя это уже оффтоп...

----------


## Dondhup

Никто не смог опровергнуть доказательство Нагарджуны о не существовании бога-творца  т.п. Так что лучше не надо.

----------


## Wittgenstein

Самое потрясающее, что в вашей парадигме вы вообще не можете говорить о Боге. Нагарджуна сам попал в свой логический капкан: утверждая отсутствие Абсолюта, он утверждает беcсамосность дхарм, говоря тем самым, что любое метафизическое описание мира является глубоко субъективным и является описанием нашего понимания и видения метафизики мира. Из этого следует, что доказательство отсутствия Абсолюта является лишь описанием понимания мира самого Нагарджуна, которое может совершенно не соответствовать действительности.

В теории языковых игр Людвига Витгенштейна этот вопрос очень легко разрешается. Если мы начнем с вами разговор о существовании или не существовании Бога это будет абсолютно бесполезной бессмыслицей. 
Это можно сравнить с простым актом: мальчишка пришел из школы, сел и задался вопросом: "В чем смысл жизни?", потом поел, поиграл в компьютер и лег спать. Вопрос был абсолютно бессмысленным актом, без которого мальчик мог обойтись совершенно спокойно. Его не мучает этот вопрос, он может совершенно свободно распрягаться понятиями и свободно мыслить категориями. Акт это был бы не бессмысленным, если бы мальчик начал жить с этим вопросом, вопрос этот его мучил бы днем и ночью, мальчик постоянно пытался найти бы на него ответ, он познавал, читал, и только с единственной целью - найти ответ на вопрос. Только тогда этот вопрос имел бы смысл.
Поэтому ваше утверждение  - не имеет смысла, вы легко распоряжаетесь словом "нет", вас это не волнует.
Схоласты не могли опровергнуть существование Бога.
Буддисты не могут доказать его существование.
Это закономерно.

----------


## Dondhup

Нагруджуна "попал" в Будды, а куду попали Вы отвергая его Учение?


"Во-первых, теисты говорят, что, поскольку все имеет причину, то и мир в целом тоже должен иметь свою причину, и эта причина – Бог. Однако в таком случае Бог также должен иметь свою причину, она – свою, и так далее до бесконечности. Совершенно непонятно, почему цепь причинной обусловленности должна заканчиваться на Боге . Во-вторых, всякое действие предполагает некоторую цель, а наличие такой цели – несовершенство деятеля. Если Бог творит мир, значит ему это зачем-то нужно, ему чего-то не хватает, а следовательно, он не является совершенным и самодостаточным, что противоречит самой идее Бога. А значит, или Бог не творит мир или он не совершенен, то есть не является Богом в теистическом понимании. Если же Бог творит мир без мотива и цели, то он подобен маленькому неразумному ребенку, который сам не понимает, что он делает, а это также несовместимо с понятием о Боге. Наконец, идея творения сама по себе внутренне противоречива: ведь если мира нет, то он не мог и появиться, ибо из небытия не может возникнуть бытие, а из ничего – нечто."

----------


## Иван Ран

А насчёт пантеизма и панентеизма у Нагарджуны ничего нет?

----------


## Dondhup

Окружающая природа результат нашей кармы  :Smilie:

----------

